# Hunting > Hunting >  What to take with you

## Kiwiman

what do you take when going bush for a week long camp (tenting)??? how much to take i have a 80l pack and can fill it easy, then wonder how the hell do i bring that plus meet and head (hopefully) back out for a 4 hour walk??

What sort of gear do you take and how much???

----------


## outdoorlad

One set of clothes to hunt in, spare dry set for camp, raincoat, sleeping bag, tent, hunting gear ( rifle, knife, water bladder, etc ) food, toothbrush, etc 
On the way out you can always fill your day pack with gear & wear it on your front if your pushed for room.

----------


## Dougie

One of the things I learned from the army (never practiced this in my younger tramping-only days) is that you can always man up and just put on your dirty, wet clothes the next day. Keep a dry, clean set in your pack for emergencies only (or for when you are in the hut/tent/dry cave). Bung your wet yuck clothes under your sleeping or bivi bag while you sleep. My sleeping bag has a waterproof layer on the bottom so I just sleep on top of my clothes that are on top of my thermarest.

Seriously, one set of wet socks can last you a long, long time  :Thumbsup:  Splash out and take a new pair of gruds for each day and even if you are putting on dirty clothes, make sure you have a wash at some point each day anyway. Baby wipes are small and effective and you can have a descrete wash while inside your sleeping bag. Chuck a few 'helpers' in your bag in case you need them - dried apricots or prunes.


EDIT - also the army 'medicated foot powder' is cool to get your hands on but otherwise just normal talcum powder is gold too. Chuck it where you might need it - armpits, groin, bum, toes. A long time ago I found an awesome little pack at the Warehouse I think that was a mini-travel-pack for babies. It had a tiny talcum powder and three bottles of stuff like soap, shampoo etc but the bottles/talcum was worth the whole $5 price tag. You can refill it from a bigger bottle at home. Brilliant! I've had it for ages and it's great for a few nights away.

----------


## BRADS

Washing in ya sleeping bag????
Might leave that off the things to do list :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Washing in ya sleeping bag????
> Might leave that off the things to do list


Just with baby wipes! Can't have you perves watching me freshen up my lady bits now can I!?!

----------


## veitnamcam

Socks .
Nice fluffy 80% wool blend ones with three bands of elastic so no matter how long you have been walking in wet feet they don't bunch up at your toe.
I go a wet set and a dry camp set of clothes but a pair of socks per day.

Look after your feet!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Baby wipes are small and effective and you can have a descrete wash while inside your sleeping bag.


What the hell you talking about Willis?  Jump in the bloody river woman

----------


## Rushy

> Look after your feet!


Absolutely.  You don't ever want foot rot

----------


## Gibo

> What the hell you talking about Willis?  Jump in the bloody river woman


Maybe its code for discrete something else??  :Psmiley:

----------


## PerazziSC3

+1 on the socks. I always take one pair for each day plus two more pairs for around camp. I cannot stand putting wet stink socks on.

One pair of clothes for hunting one pair for camp, plus a couple of extra thermals.

Raincoat plus a few other bits like beanie etc

You really dont need many clothes, just good quality ones.

----------


## Rusky

I've pondered how you jokers manage to survive so long with minimal food.  I get hungry, and grumpy if I don't have a big meal at end of day, and I ain't a big guy.

Outdoorlad, do you not take a roll out mat to sleep on?

----------


## Kiwiman

looks like most think the same, i agree with dry socks and having a wash, but if i got caught with baby wipes i would get shit for the rest of my life, and alot of that would come from the wife. 
all the same some good info thanks.

----------


## Spudattack

> looks like most think the same, i agree with dry socks and having a wash, but if i got caught with baby wipes i would get shit for the rest of my life, and alot of that would come from the wife. 
> all the same some good info thanks.


Say what you want about baby wipes, but they make awesome toilet paper.

----------


## Gibo

> Say what you want about baby wipes, but they make awesome toilet paper.


+1 but it feels weird when you don ya pants back up with a wet crack!!

----------


## gadgetman

If you don't like to put wet socks on then wear two pairs of thinner socks. Takes the rub out of boots and you only need to change the inner pair each day, or a couple of pairs and alternate them. I use old plastic essence bottles and refill them with whatever I buy in bulk; detergent, oil, herbs/spices, ... Good tough little bottles and don't carry too much.

----------


## Dundee

freeze dry food is light tucker to take bush

----------


## Speill

there was a handy thread on the other site, now a sticky, by nimrod, worth looking up

----------


## The Rifleman

Look after your feet!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

Yes Lieutenant Dan!

----------


## Dundee

> Look after your feet!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yes Lieutenant Dan![/QUOTE]


Or mushrooms will grow,just ask goatcommander :Grin:

----------


## 308

I fly camp so I hang all of my wet gear down each end of the fly - the socks dry out a wee bit which helps. A microfibre towel will usually dry out overnight too.

I found chinese knock-off self-inflating sleeping mats going for about $45 online - they're bulkier than a fancy thermarest but not $200+

The other thing is pasta meals from the super are cheaper than the proper freeze dried stuff - just add a few bits of salami for protein.

Condensed Milk in a tube like toothpaste.. that stuff is essential.
A self-igniting cheapie ($25 on TardMe) gas burner - fits in a matchbox and learn how long a cylinder will last - for the price taking a fresh one in each time is ok by me

Dry socks are good but if yer boots are soaked thru it's a bit pointless - I tried some of the flash technical socks but am sticking with the Norsewears

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dry socks are good but if yer boots are soaked thru it's a bit pointless - I tried some of the flash technical socks but am sticking with the Norsewears


Not quite, the point of dry socks is so after a day of wet feet you can dry your feet put warm dry socks on and wear your gummys/crocks/spareboots/slippers whatever round camp while you sort out something warm to put in your guts, and wear to bed if its cold. it is also much easyer to put a warm dry foot insulated with a warm dry sock into a frozen solid wet boot :Wink: 
and if you have wet feet for 7-10 days and they never get a chance to dry...... ah well you will find out. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> and if you have wet feet for 7-10 days and they never get a chance to dry


You will be walking out on the stubs of your ankles.

----------


## Scouser

> Socks .
> Nice fluffy 80% wool blend ones with three bands of elastic so no matter how long you have been walking in wet feet they don't bunch up at your toe.
> I go a wet set and a dry camp set of clothes but a pair of socks per day.
> 
> Look after your feet!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Something i learnt at mountaineering school, put you damp/wet (after wringing then out!) socks on your belly when you get in your sleeping bag, they will be nice n warm & dry when you put them back on in the morning!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> +1 but it feels weird when you don ya pants back up with a wet crack!!


.....TMI......

----------


## Bryan

I am also an advocate for baby wipes on extended hunting trips. They make a huge difference when you can't go to a water source for a wash down. One each for your pits and bits and your fresh as a daisy before hopping into your fart sack. All my mates used to give me shit for using them, now they all use them on longer hunting trips.

You can buy more manly unscented ones from outdoors shops if that helps.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Scouser

> I am also an advocate for baby wipes on extended hunting trips. They make a huge difference when you can't go to a water source for a wash down. One each for your pits and bits and your fresh as a daisy before hopping into your fart sack. All my mates used to give me shit for using them, now they all use them on longer hunting trips.
> 
> You can buy more manly unscented ones from outdoors shops if that helps.


Eem.....yes, me too, my partner 'insisted' after i kept coming home looking like a 'Borg with zits'..........

----------


## Dougie

See! Baby wipes I tell you! Take them out of the big packet and put them in a zip lock bag, only as many as you need. And man up you lot about wet socks - maybe I just have epic feet. I have not passed the 10 day mark out in the bush in one go but never had an issue with my laying on the wet clothes thing. They are usually near dry by the time I wake up anyway! I'm not being an idiot either and not seizing opportunity - if I've had a minute, sure, whip them off and hang them in the sun. Only wear as many layers as you need. Blah blah, I was a soldier once not always an officer!  :Grin: 

I also still roll with the hoochie lay-out and sleep with my boots tucked under my legs. Stops your boots freezing and also you moving around/sliding, then you can find your boots in the morning without a torch either.

----------


## Rushy

Manning up to the cold and wet kick starts the heart better than coffee.

----------


## sako75

Don't fill up with 80L of crap. You will need a good 30L of space to bring out any meat you shoot which I take it is the purpose of heading bush  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

An alternative to the handy-wipes for those of us who are afraid of getting ribbed by their mates is to take a pack or 3 of those 'handy-pack' paper tissues. Really strong, they re-fold for optimum use, and best of all, they don't fall apart like crushed bog-roll does.

The alcohol-based wipes are briliiant for sterilising your eating kit after questionable washing - and will make a handy firelighter too! (I'm still looking for the larger-sized ones like in army-issue rat packs)

----------


## outdoorlad

> I've pondered how you jokers manage to survive so long with minimal food.  I get hungry, and grumpy if I don't have a big meal at end of day, and I ain't a big guy.
> 
> Outdoorlad, do you not take a roll out mat to sleep on?


yes I do, a exped downmat, also a down jacket for wearing around camp/glassing, I put it in my sleeping bag stuff sack at night for a pillow.

cheap wollen gloves & a beanie for the colder months.

Food wise on a walk in trip I'm more interested in best calorie bang for weight
So either a premix of muesli & milk powder in a ziplock bag or Porridge (+rasins) for BF
Lunch, crackers, tuna/salami cheese, orange
Snacks, nut mix, OSM bars, bumper bars, choc bars, barley sugars, etc
Dinner, Freeze dry 2 person meal or Kaweka meal, etc
tea, coffee, raro sachets, soups, milk powder  

Couple of GU carbo shots in case you get rooted on a big carry/day out & GU Electrolyte Brew tablets for rehydrating in the hotter months.

Hopefully you get a feed of steak to supplement things, basically be like a deer, decent feed in the morning & at night, nibble during the day.

----------


## Scouser

> Manning up to the cold and wet kick starts the heart better than coffee.


Yeah, my old mantra....'put em on wet, walk them out dry'......

----------


## Pointer

Are you doing alpine stuff? Very different list of gear compared to NI bush hunting. I can't comment on alpine stuff.

My hunting revolves around fly camping where nightfall catches up with you in typical NI lowland bush environment. There are a few things I'd like to add on the subject, mainly about weight. You ask what you need for a week? Well, its exactly what you would take on a three dayer, except with more food  :Wink: 

1. Thermarest. No ifs or buts. Essential

2. Weigh out your food portions, have your daily intake planned before you leave

3. Clothing system should involve multiple layers, in both your wet set and dry set. No big heavy jackets etc.

4. Compartmentalize everything in your pack in the name of waterproofing and ease of access. Ziplock bags aren't just for drug dealers!

----------


## sako75

In Fiordland a couple of years ago, wring out wet clothes and put under fly for the night. Next morning wring them out a gain. 5-10min and your all cozy again. Did that for 5 days. On last day put on spare dry hunting clothes and out into the drizzle, aaaagh that was nice. Not something you would want to do in cold/alpine areas

----------


## Bill999

Marino thermals and chocolate, the difference between a happy boy at the 7 day mark or wanting to go home 

Luxurys like bacon are essential

----------

